# What’s one thing you miss about highschool?



## Jitss617 (Oct 9, 2019)

for me it was when someone would turn the lights off in a class room with no windows with a  substitute teacher lol 

Omg the reaction hahahaha


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2019)

18 year old nookie.


----------



## Toro (Oct 9, 2019)

As if jitler graduated from high school lol


----------



## Confounding (Oct 9, 2019)

Flash said:


> 18 year old nookie.



Motherfucker we both know what you _really_ wanted to say.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 9, 2019)

The groupies.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 9, 2019)

The Parties!!!!


----------



## anynameyouwish (Oct 9, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> for me it was when someone would turn the lights off in a class room with no windows with a  substitute teacher lol
> 
> Omg the reaction hahahaha




nothing.

I like being a mature adult who can pay his own way and make his own decisions.


----------



## miketx (Oct 9, 2019)

Getting beat up.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 9, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> for me it was when someone would turn the lights off in a class room with no windows with a  substitute teacher lol
> 
> Omg the reaction hahahaha


Everyone in band switching instruments when we had a substitute, leaving them in total awe of how awful this schools band was.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 9, 2019)

Football after football superbowls ! Good times


----------



## mdk (Oct 9, 2019)

I miss some of the friendships I had back in the day and the different sports I played, but I prefer the independence and responsibility of adulthood.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 9, 2019)

Drama, being in plays. I loved teaching the members of the boys' basketball team how to put on their tights when we were doing a show in medieval costume. They took their tights out of their packages and wondered how in the hell they were supposed to get these tiny things on and wear them.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 9, 2019)

Anyone hook up with their teacher??


----------



## Gracie (Oct 9, 2019)

Not. One. Damn. Thing.


----------



## westwall (Oct 9, 2019)

Amy Webster


----------



## Augustine_ (Oct 9, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> for me it was when someone would turn the lights off in a class room with no windows with a  substitute teacher lol
> 
> Omg the reaction hahahaha


Jesus Christ, dude.  That's fucking lame.


----------



## CWayne (Oct 9, 2019)

Nothing.


----------



## Erinwltr (Nov 1, 2019)

Now I understand why jitler posts they way he does as an adult. He still finds juvenile HS pranks funny.

HS sucked.  I couldn't wait for it to end and finally have control of my own education, money and future.  Life has never been better.


----------



## petro (Nov 1, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The Parties!!!!


About the only thing I missed. 
Drinking age was lower and I was legal for half of my senior year.

Couldn't stand the drama and social backstabbing that occurs at that age. This was before social media, which has only made that worse.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 1, 2019)

petro said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The Parties!!!!
> ...



  Was in a group in high school called the Paramedics.
We'd buy four or five kegs and set up on some back road,our favorite place was called the box cars since it was right along some train tracks.
  We'd charge five bucks a head to pay for the beer and make a little for our pockets.
  Good Times!


----------



## petro (Nov 1, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


We used to do the same thing.
Had a railroad bridge between lakes we would party at. Kept a scanner handy. Once heard the cops were coming to check the disturbance in the woods.
Packed up the whole party, several kegs, and bolted to another site in the woods.

Heard the radio when they showed at tracks, " negative on the disturbance, just a couple beer cans".

Lol.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 1, 2019)

petro said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


 

The scanner was a must!
  We always kept the kegs in the back of a truck for a quick getaway.
  We did get caught eventually when the cops wised up to what we we're doing.
  They made us stand there and pump four kegs of beer out on the ground,at least they let us keep the kegs so we wouldnt lose our deposit.


----------



## petro (Nov 1, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Did we party together?


I thought we were the only geniuses with scanners.


----------



## norwegen (Nov 1, 2019)

I miss the cat naps in Trig class.


----------



## Mr Natural (Nov 1, 2019)

Cutting class


----------



## mdk (Nov 1, 2019)

I think the bad kids made up the majority of scanners sold to underage folks.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 1, 2019)

petro said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...




  The best thing about those days is you didnt get hangovers that lasted all day.
  We'd get up in the morning and head to the beach with no ill affects.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 1, 2019)

Nothing....I fucking hated high school....Graduating was the closest thing to getting paroled I have ever experienced.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 1, 2019)

Toro said:


> As if jitler graduated from high school lol


I know....I found that pretty amusing.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 2, 2019)

That's easy.... and there is a lot....

You only had pain if you injured yourself.
You never really got tired, you just thought you were tired until you learned much later what tired actually is.
Having wall crashing sex in multiple positions, sweat pouring off you...catch your breath for 10 or 15 seconds...and do it again no problem.
Stuffing a basketball with one hand without falling on your ass.
Attracting young females at will

 There is plenty more, but my RA is making all this typing hurt.


----------



## Jackson (Nov 2, 2019)

Math and working on the newspaper.


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 2, 2019)

QUAALUDES !


----------

